# Lowrance Hook-7 Mid/High/Downscan Fishfinder/Chartplotter pros/cons



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I would like to hear from owners of this unit plus those that looked at this unit and bought something else. This has chirp and Insight maps. I am not sure but it might qualify for $100 rebate, will call Lowrance to make sure. Its on sale with transducer for $400, no tax and free shipping. I heard that they updated the software to take care of some of the issues.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes it does have the $100 rebate from lowrance right now. It's a good basic unit and will serve you fine if you don't ever plan on networking it with another unit or anything else. A little laggy at time but does the job just fine. The chirp and downscan is really nice especially considering you'll have only $300 in a brand new 7" unit. I have the hook 9 and it works good but have a pair of HDS 9s on the other and there is no comparison but for the money you can't go wrong. Hope this helps. The GPS store has them for $389.95 with free shipping and the $100 rebate. Dicks has the Garmin striker 7dv for $299 with free shipping also. No experience with that unit but I think it's pretty comparable and a great price.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Walleye runner, I will look into the Garmin striker as well and will think about the Hook 7 as well.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

For the $ you can't beat the performance. I run one and it does everything it's supposed to do. The best part is you just turn it on and there's no adjustments needed, it's fully automatic. Don't get all caught up in the picture show of these things and just use what you know. Its a great unit.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> For the $ you can't beat the performance. I run one and it does everything it's supposed to do. The best part is you just turn it on and there's no adjustments needed, it's fully automatic. Don't get all caught up in the picture show of these things and just use what you know. Its a great unit.


 Did you get Insight pro maps with it or other? Thanks for your input


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

You can get lake insight pro v16 on eBay for $35 shipped


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

thank you, the hook 7 comes with insight pro, is there a difference


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

thank you, the hook 7 comes with insight pro, is there a difference


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

No I don't believe so. I'm sure it's the same card.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

austjj said:


> Did you get Insight pro maps with it or other? Thanks for your input


The Hook 7 comes pre loaded with over 2200 maps, no chip needed,


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

The hook 7 I am looking at comes with Cmap insight pro. I am making sure it gets the $100 rebate that Lowrance offers.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Better hurry it ends July 4


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I have until the end of july 
Purchase one of the qualifying products between April 1 and July 31, 2017 in the USA, CAN or PR. I need to find more about the map that comes with this unit. Its the Cmap Insight Pro. I need to find out if its a card with inland lakes and coastal waters. Also if the maps are good


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

They must have extended it because it did end on July 4 but now I see it good til the end of the month. Yes it covers inland lakes and yes the maps are good but there are better maps out there if you want to pay for it. For a $300 unit you can't beat it and the maps. You can always add a navionics Platinum card down the road if you want the best maps for $199.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I was reading that the unit comes with two cards, Lake Insight V 16 and US Coastal waters. When you say a $300 unit, that must be after $100 rebate. I have only found one selling the unit for over $400, Bass Pro, Cableas, West Marine and many others have the unit with the CMap at a price of over $500. Those with a Navionics + closer to $600. I will see if Berlin and local lakes are included and if the coastal water of South Carolina and Southwest Fla are covered. So looking at the unit just as a fishfinder would you give it an A grade. Appreciate your input since you own it and also HD's. How often do you use the unit and again is it better after the software update. Thank you


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes $289 after the rebates from the GPS store. I use it whenever we take out the Lund and it works good especially for the price. The pair of HDS 9 that are networked on my Sportcraft run smoother but are also a lot more money. Yes the hook does run much better since the updates. Not sure what you was using before but don't think you'll be disappointed at all. I have insight pro on all 3 and am thinking of adding a navionics Platinum to the HDS. If I like it and feel it's worth the money with also add to the hook too.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

The one I found was $60 more but included US coastal. I can get that for less when needed on ebay. I went to rebate page and you will not believe what I found. The one at GPS store gets no rebate. I checked and in order to get the $100 card you have to get the Hook 7 with CMap Insight Pro. You have to be a detective plus to figure these things out. If I am wrong please correct me. I went to Lowrance catch a great deal. Now I need to decide if I want to do this. Geez, your positive comments do help. I have HDS 5 with insight pro at dash. Garmin 50DV with maps and black and white bird. Do I need this one????


----------



## Edie011 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have the hook 7, great value for the money! The chirp is fantastic. It's a pretty basic unit but works great and has a pretty good gps/mapping system


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been looking at the Hook 7 as well. I got and HDS Gen2 7 touch two years ago and remember posting that I didn't think I'd find down scan that useful ... well, after using the unit for a while I've come to find out that down scan is very useful. It's not as pinpoint as regular 2D sonar is, meaning, if you see it on 2D sonar what you're seeing is directly beneath the transducer. Down scan shows a wider swath of water, but the detail and target separation are outstanding. Instead of thinking that may be a fish hugging the bottom on 2D sonar, you can see it's a fish hugging the bottom on down scan. 

Anyhow ..... as far as how good are the Insight maps that come preloaded in the unit, (they aren't on a card) I'd say they're pretty good. Good enough that I personally wouldn't spend $200 on a Navionics Platinum card. The Insight maps show structures that the Navionics card doesn't. 

For instance, there is a prominent point on West Branch that I fish. It's shown on the Insight map in my HDS unit, but looking at the Navionics web app where you can view the maps ..... it is not shown on the Navionics map. 

West Branch was impounded in the late 60's. Being considered full in if memory serves me correctly ...... 1968. They had good topo maps in 1968. In fact I have the topo maps of where West Branch is from 1967. I got them at the Kent State library. Those topo maps show the point I am referencing as well as where the RR grade actually is. 

Why wouldn't the Navionics maps have this point on them, and why do they show the RR grade in a location other than the topo maps I have for the lake is? I find that curious.

Also..... you can have too much detail in a map. Anyhow ..... if this point isn't on the Navionics map, it makes me wonder what else isn't on the maps. 

I'll stick with the Insight maps.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Some perfer insight some perfer navionics. I plan on running both on 2 separate units to see which one I like better.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I appreciate each reply and your tips, I went out fishing yesterday to evaluate my finders. I have to 5's that I use side by side. HDS 5 Lowrance with insight and Garmin 50 that has Lake Vu. I use the HD for fish finder and the Garmin maps. I also have hand Garmin with maps. When I got home, had email that said I missed the deal. I guess I wasnt really ready to pull the trigger. My evaluation was that the two side my side is all I need. I can also move the Garmin to stern use the GPS and my black and white Bird. If I need a bow finder I just hook up the transducer to my Garmin and then switch the HD 5 GPS. I doubt I will buy a new boat in summer of 18 so will upgrade to a 7 if needed and get a new custom boat cover. At my age its time to just enjoy being able to fish and enjoy the outdoors. I belong to a campground where I pay rent for 6 months and end up spending as much time reading, writing, cooking and a nap as much as I am out on my boat chasing fish. Thanks again for taking time for each and every reply.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It's been brought to my attention that I was pretty much full of it when I posted earlier that the Hook series came with preloaded Lake Insight mapping.

They don't. At least the 7 doesn't. I appreciate you correcting me on that austjj. I clearly didn't read as carefully as I should have. Thankfully I don't have a problem admitting when I'm wrong. Lord knows it's not the first time, and certainly won't be the last.

Hope you guys find what you're looking for


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Your welcome and I do the same, I am also wrong many times. To all looking to buy a hook these are the ones that will get you the $100 rebate. 
Hook-7 000-12663-001 HOOK-7 BASE NOXD Hook-7 000-12664-001 HOOK-7 BASE MID/HIGH/DOWNSCAN Hook-7 000-12664-005 HOOK-7 M/H/DSI CMAP INSIGHT PRO Hook-7 000-12665-001 HOOK-7 NO TRANSDUCER CANADA NAV+ Hook-7 000-12666-001 HOOK-7 MID/HIGH/DOWNSCAN CANADA NAV+ Hook-7x 000-12660-001 HOOK-7X MID/HIGH/DOWNSCAN

You have to look over the item and find the exact model numbers. From my understanding those that are preloaded and with a cover have no rebates, why? I really dont know.


----------



## kimber1911pilot (Apr 12, 2016)

Not sure if you made the purchase or not, but I was looking at the Hook 5 for awhile to put on my canoe. Same deal with the C-MAP Insight Pro card, and $100 rebate. I called and spoke with Navico to get some clarification on the cards before I actually purchased, because for $40 extra (but no rebate), GPS Store had the Hook 5 with a Navionics card option and a sun cover. From what the Navico rep told me, C-MAP Insight Pro was their first attempt at basically combining Nautic Insight with Lake Insight. It made no sense to me because Nautic/Lake Insight by themselves are $179 from most retailers, and C-MAP Insight $99 to get both coastal and inland maps. I brought up this huge price difference to the rep, and he assured me that I would be happy with the mapping either way. Maybe it was his way of indirectly telling me I'm getting a much better deal, but I probably won't ever know. In either case, you have the ability to use Insight Genesis to create your own maps and download others.

The idea was to get a unit that I could transfer to another boat when money and space allow, but for what I'm going to be doing at this point, I'm sure the C-MAP card will be more than adequate for me. Hopefully that offers some clarification for you as well.


----------



## kimber1911pilot (Apr 12, 2016)

Quick update on the Hook series. I ended up going with the Hook 5, and couldn't be happier with it. As far as mapping options, I chose C-MAP Insight Pro which actually came with both Lake Insight V-16, and Nautic Insight cards. Paired with the social maps from Insight Genesis, it really is an incredible chart option. While this certainly isn't a top of the line model, it's more than enough for me in a canoe. Definitely could be a good little extra unit in the 7 or 9 inch models on a larger boat.


----------

